# ,  / > Yaesu >  YAESU FT-7B
!   .        ,                 .    ,        .             .       4    +13,5v,        4      +13,5v?        ?  +13v       50W

----------

.  .          .   3                     .

----------

.    50         .  -       -  ,

----------

-47    . 
 .      .   1 -    ,   3    .  1  3 -    . -  3    .   -  3            .           6-   .

----------


## R0JF

> ,               .    .           .


   () -  ?   !

  -    -  ?   SSB-  
 .      -     
  ().

-   .    .

----------


## R0JF

> ,          .             .    !


   .

     ?  ?
 ,   -  .    . 
 !

      , -  . 
 ,  -      
(  ,   )  !   3   - 
    FT-7...

----------

> ?  ?
>  ,   -  .    . 
>  !
> 
>       , -  .
>  ,  -      
> (  ,   )  !   3   -
>     FT-7...


                        .      .       FT-7   ,         ,     .      ,                   ,      .             ,           .   SWL,       QSL  .           :Wink:     !

----------


## RN4R

> ,                  ,     .


    (     )               .      .

----------

.         7140 (40),      .       CW.  ?        .   LSB         .   AM       50.

----------

!

----------

